# Lewis county MO. Quincy IL. Small greys found.



## renbender (Apr 25, 2013)

Quincy IL and Lewis county Mo ... Found VERY small greys. Lots of them. Was walking in very dry area that used to be flooded a few years ago and stepped on a 3 pack. cluster. Three very little guys. My friend yelled stop!! your stepping on them. I looked down and saw at least 6 around my foot. They were so small most wound never see them. We looked around and saw them everywhere. Way to small to pick. I will go out in the next day or so and take pics to show them grow. This may be a very good year.


----------

